# Virginia Raggi M5S dice no alle olimpiadi a Roma



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2016)

Come comunicato da lei stessa la sua posizione a riguardo delle olimpiadi a Roma è netta e chiara : 

" Inutile pensare allo straordinario , che gli altri partiti si mettessero in testa che prima a Roma va sistemato l'ordinario quindi spendere ulteriori soldi per fare una manifestazione seppur gloriosa sarebbe l'ennesimo autogol di una vecchia politica che ha usato questa fantastica città come mangiatoia di soldi . Solo chi non è romano potrebbe pensare che questo sia un bene " 
Conclude con " che i soldi ipotizzati per le olimpiadi vengano usati per sistemare le strade , ogni mattina quando uso il motorino per andare al lavoro rischio la vita " .


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2016)

Partiamo male...siamo proprio l'italietta...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2016)

Giusto , io la penso come lei .. questo paese e questa città va rifondata dalle basi .. è inutile spendere ulteriori marcate di soldi per un evento che non serve a nulla se non a rubare ancora soldi . 

Che i soldi a bilancio si usassero per le strade per rifare i ponti per migliorare la sicurezza .. altro che olimpiadi , brava Virginia .


----------



## vota DC (19 Aprile 2016)

Ma perché dovrebbero farle a Roma? Le hanno rifatte a Londra dopo emergenza attentati e guerriglia urbana, ha più probabilità Doha.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2016)

Ha ragione. Ma quale Olimpiadi, Mondiali e cavoli vari...


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da lei stessa la sua posizione a riguardo delle olimpiadi a Roma è netta e chiara :
> 
> " Inutile pensare allo straordinario , che gli altri partiti si mettessero in testa che prima a Roma va sistemato l'ordinario quindi spendere ulteriori soldi per fare una manifestazione seppur gloriosa sarebbe l'ennesimo autogol di una vecchia politica che ha usato questa fantastica città come mangiatoia di soldi . Solo chi non è romano potrebbe pensare che questo sia un bene "
> Conclude con " che i soldi ipotizzati per le olimpiadi vengano usati per sistemare le strade , ogni mattina quando uso il motorino per andare al lavoro rischio la vita " .



Pazzesco, ma come si fa??

Le Olimpiadi creano turismo e posti di lavoro, come fai a rinunciare? Dai ma c'è pure chi li vota a questi pazzi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, ma come si fa??
> 
> Le Olimpiadi creano turismo e posti di lavoro, come fai a rinunciare? Dai ma c'è pure chi li vota a questi pazzi...


Sai che non capisco se è una battuta ? Spero di sì .. Hahahha...

Solo un non romano sarebbe favorevole alla candidatura ... Sarebbe l ennesimo spreco di soldi pubblici e andrebbe ad aggravare una situazione già di per se disastrosa .


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, ma come si fa??
> 
> Le Olimpiadi creano turismo e posti di lavoro, come fai a rinunciare? Dai ma c'è pure chi li vota a questi pazzi...



Come se Roma avesse bisogno di turismo...

Vivo nella capitale da 8 anni e sono assolutamente d'accordo sul fatto che abbia altre priorità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Come se Roma avesse bisogno di turismo...
> 
> Vivo nella capitale da 8 anni e sono assolutamente d'accordo sul fatto che abbia altre priorità.



Esatto , quello che intendevo .


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto , quello che intendevo .



Giustamente direi.
Riprendendo l'esempio delle buche sull'asfalto, ce ne sarebbero di cose da raccontare


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sai che non capisco se è una battuta ? Spero di sì .. Hahahha...
> 
> Solo un non romano sarebbe favorevole alla candidatura ... Sarebbe l ennesimo spreco di soldi pubblici e andrebbe ad aggravare una situazione già di per se disastrosa .



Sisi, è tagliando questi spreconi che si sitemano i conti del paese, niente Olimpiadi niente pensioni ai politici e tac, è fatta!

Crisi finita


----------



## davoreb (19 Aprile 2016)

Ma scusate io seguo poco ma il M5S non doveva aprire i cassetti ecc. e trovare tutti i soldi rubati.

Si parla di un evento tra 8 anni e non è che se non fai le olimpiadi hai i soldi per aggiustare le strade o la sicurezza, sono due cose che non c'entrano niente.

Le olimpiadi dovrebbero creare business, migliaia di posti di lavori e soldi che entrano dall'estero.

Invece di dire NO vediamo come si possono fare e assicurarsi che nessuno rubi come al solito, facile dire usiamo i soldi per aggiustare le strade.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ma scusate io seguo poco ma il M5S non doveva aprire i cassetti ecc. e trovare tutti i soldi rubati.
> 
> Si parla di un evento tra 8 anni e non è che se non fai le olimpiadi hai i soldi per aggiustare le strade o la sicurezza, sono due cose che non c'entrano niente.
> 
> ...



Il Movimento non sta mica governando , né in Italia né a Roma .... Dagli il tempo di vincere 

Per il resto manca talmente tanti anni che è inutile parlarne ... Detto questo , chiedi ai romani che ne pensano


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Aprile 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ma scusate io seguo poco ma il M5S non doveva aprire i cassetti ecc. e trovare tutti i soldi rubati.
> 
> Si parla di un evento tra 8 anni e non è che se non fai le olimpiadi hai i soldi per aggiustare le strade o la sicurezza, sono due cose che non c'entrano niente.
> 
> ...



Diciamo che il discorso è leggermente più complicato. Purtroppo non si possono inserire link a siti esterni...
I costi sono esorbitanti e manifestazioni di questo tipo si lasciano spesso dietro strutture che in seguito non verranno più utilizzate (o che vengono riadattate, ma sempre a costi spropositati). 
Le Olimpiadi del 2004 sono costate alla Grecia quasi 7 miliardi di euro, 30 quelle di Pechino, 40 le invernali di Sochi.
Molti analisti affermano che poi il ritorno economico è inferiore alle attese e che sostanzialmente non vale la pena ospitare certe manifestazioni. Tanto per dire, Amburgo si è tirata indietro dalla candidatura in seguito ad un referendum, Boston per scelta del sindaco. Il motivo era il solito: i costi.

Tempo fa, ed in maniera provocatoria, Charles Lane del Washington Post propose di abolirle, portando delle valide argomentazioni, tra le quali quelle di natura economica; Non potendo postare link, l'unica cosa che posso consigliare è di cercare tramite Google.

Parer mio, da persona ignorante ma che si informa, se proprio si vogliono "buttare" soldi tanto vale farlo per cose più utili.


----------



## davoreb (20 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il Movimento non sta mica governando , né in Italia né a Roma .... Dagli il tempo di vincere
> 
> Per il resto manca talmente tanti anni che è inutile parlarne ... Detto questo , chiedi ai romani che ne pensano



si era per dire, io 10-15 anni fa credevo in Berlusconi, ero giovane  adesso non credo a nessun partito o politico.

Non sono contro il M5S come non sono a favore, in generale penso che il fermare manifestazioni di questo tipo non faccia bene in quanto è un fermare e non un crescere.

Altre volte è andata male ma lo sport fondamentalmente è uno spettacolo e spettacolo è business, la Germania con il mondiale del 2006 ha avuta un crescita del movimento calcistico, questo significa più investimento più soldi più tasse, più lavoro ecc.

Detta così è banale ma in fondo siamo su un forum sul calcio.


----------



## Danielsan (20 Aprile 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che il discorso è leggermente più complicato. Purtroppo non si possono inserire link a siti esterni...
> I costi sono esorbitanti e manifestazioni di questo tipo si lasciano spesso dietro strutture che in seguito non verranno più utilizzate (o che vengono riadattate, ma sempre a costi spropositati).
> Le Olimpiadi del 2004 sono costate alla Grecia quasi 7 miliardi di euro, 30 quelle di Pechino, 40 le invernali di Sochi.
> Molti analisti affermano che poi il ritorno economico è inferiore alle attese e che sostanzialmente non vale la pena ospitare certe manifestazioni. Tanto per dire, Amburgo si è tirata indietro dalla candidatura in seguito ad un referendum, Boston per scelta del sindaco. Il motivo era il solito: i costi.
> ...



Condivido
Si Arricchiscono in pochi e spesso i soliti ( e si sà bene di quali affari si parla)e i costi ricadono sulle spalle dei contribuenti ( come al solito). 
Roma ha altre priorita,altro che fare i fighi con la candidatura.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Condivido
> Si Arricchiscono in pochi e spesso i soliti ( e si sà bene di quali affari si parla)e i costi ricadono sulle spalle dei contribuenti ( come al solito).
> Roma ha altre priorita,altro che fare i fighi con la candidatura.




Esattamente questo intendevo


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2016)

Invece di ragionare con la speranza di un paese che cambia e che sfrutta un'occasione come le Olimpiadi per ammodernare una città ormai in decadimento (nuove viabilità, nuove strutture, miglioramenti alle linee di servizio pubblico, creazione di parcheggi, bonifica di zone abbandonate etc..) pensiamo sempre in minuscolo "con i soldi aggiustiamo le strade", mi sembra di sentire gli sbraiti dei cittadini in collegamento a quarto grado...una considerazione: è dal 1960 che l'Italia non ospita un'olimpiade e da allora ne avrebbero potute sistemare di buche...sono due cose che non sono affatto correlate, anzi se si spendessero bene i soldi potrebbero essere investiti anche per rendere più presentabile la città, cosa che invece oggi giorno non viene mai fatta...


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Aprile 2016)

Fare le olimpiadi a Roma può soddisfare giusto un pò l'orgoglio... ma in termini economici è una rimessa!! Indipendentemente dallo schieramento politico son d'accordo con chiunque metta in discussione la scelta di fare le olimpiadi. Tutti i soldi che spenderesti li, andrebbero investiti altrove


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Fare le olimpiadi a Roma può soddisfare giusto un pò l'orgoglio... ma in termini economici è una rimessa!! Indipendentemente dallo schieramento politico son d'accordo con chiunque metta in discussione la scelta di fare le olimpiadi. Tutti i soldi che spenderesti li, andrebbero investiti altrove



è incredibile come il mondo ormai si sia rovesciato e si guardi sempre tutto solo dallo spioncino dell'economia...

Una volta organizzare le olimpiadi era motivo di orgoglio, di prestigio, e anche occasione per fare investimenti...oggi invece tutto si valuta sulla base dei costi e dei benefici...

Sono davvero affranto...non organizziamo nulla di significativo dal 1990 (esclusi i giochi di Torino, che non mi pare sia andata in rosso per l'evento)...

Una volta ci bocciavano le commissioni..adesso siamo al punto di auto escluderci..


----------



## juventino (20 Aprile 2016)

Roma in questo momento non è nelle condizioni di organizzare decentemente manco la sagra del carciofo di Sezze, figuriamoci le Olimpiadi. Non sono contrario a prescindere ad organizzare le Olimpiadi in Italia (nonostante economicamente sia sempre un oessimo affare), ma si doveva scegliere un'altra città.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> esclusi i giochi di Torino, che non mi pare sia andata in rosso per l'evento



E niente , spesa prevista 660 milioni di euro ..spesa a bilancio 2,8 miliardi di euro ... se per te questo non è chiudere in rosso.. è OVVIO che in italia queste manifestazioni sono l'ennesima scusa per regalare i soldi ai soliti .


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E niente , spesa prevista 660 milioni di euro ..spesa a bilancio 2,8 miliardi di euro ... se per te questo non è chiudere in rosso.. è OVVIO che *in italia queste manifestazioni sono l'ennesima scusa per regalare i soldi ai soliti *.



Vabbè ma allora se il pensiero è sempre questo cosa "lottiamo" a fare per sto paese? Sta bene che vada in malora e anzi ci vada il prima possibile che se lo merita...e sono serio..


----------



## Hammer (20 Aprile 2016)

Fa bene


----------



## de sica (20 Giugno 2016)

Piccola domanda: le spese per un eventuale organizzazione di Olimpiadi sarebbero a carico solo dello Stato?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Piccola domanda: le spese per un eventuale organizzazione di Olimpiadi sarebbero a carico solo dello Stato?



In parte immagino di si. Sicuro non tutto comunque.


----------



## de sica (20 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In parte immagino di si. Sicuro non tutto comunque.



Be allora posso anche capire la pretesa di sanare i debiti e risolvere i "Casini" interni, rispetto ad organizzare delle olimpiadi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da lei stessa la sua posizione a riguardo delle olimpiadi a Roma è netta e chiara :
> 
> " Inutile pensare allo straordinario , che gli altri partiti si mettessero in testa che prima a Roma va sistemato l'ordinario quindi spendere ulteriori soldi per fare una manifestazione seppur gloriosa sarebbe l'ennesimo autogol di una vecchia politica che ha usato questa fantastica città come mangiatoia di soldi . Solo chi non è romano potrebbe pensare che questo sia un bene "
> Conclude con " che i soldi ipotizzati per le olimpiadi vengano usati per sistemare le strade , ogni mattina quando uso il motorino per andare al lavoro rischio la vita " .



Male, molto male,

parte decisamente con il piede sbagliato, inevitabilmente si vede tutta l'inesperienza...

Queste candidature sono la maniera migliore per far girare mazzette sottobanco, anche se la candidatura non dovesse passare si mettono in moto pre contratti e consulenze preventive in grado di accontentare ogni esigenza mafiosa,
possibile che Berlusconi con i suoi progetti per le centrali atomiche e il ponte dello stretto non gli abbia insegnato nulla?
e cosa pensa sta donnetta, di riuscire a far mazzette solo con la gestione ordinaria?
ci han provato vecchi volponi del centrodestra e centrosinistra e gli hanno impedito di svolgere i loro "programmi" nonostante tutta la loro esperienza, ma lei dove vuole andare?


----------



## carlocarlo (21 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Male, molto male,
> 
> parte decisamente con il piede sbagliato, inevitabilmente si vede tutta l'inesperienza...
> 
> ...



non sono di Roma, tutti sapevano che con la raggi non voleva le olimpiadi. ha preso il 67%, è giusto che porti avanti le sue idee per le quali il 67% dei cittadini le ha dato fiducia


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Giugno 2016)

fra 1 anno si torna a votare sia a roma che a torino


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> fra 1 anno si torna a votare sia a roma che a torino



Si certo


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Giugno 2016)

Mi sembra inutile criticare senza dare nemmeno il tempo di fare qualcosa...aspettiamo e vediamo.

Detto questo, piccolo ma doveroso OT.
Non so voi ma la Raggi mi fa un sangue incredibile, mi ispira sesso violento! mannaggia a lei.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Giugno 2016)

é stata appena eletta ieri e già oggi è scoppiato lo scandalo delle tangenti nei campi rom,

l'avevo detto io che era più sicuro affidarsi ai vecchi partiti...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi sembra inutile criticare senza dare nemmeno il tempo di fare qualcosa...aspettiamo e vediamo.
> 
> Detto questo, piccolo ma doveroso OT.
> Non so voi ma la Raggi mi fa un sangue incredibile, mi ispira sesso violento! mannaggia a lei.


Prima la Crivello, poi la Raggi... corvo, ultimamente si va troppo spesso in bianco?


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prima la Crivello, poi la Raggi... corvo, ultimamente si va troppo spesso in bianco?



nono...per fortuna non c'è questo pericolo. Però la Raggi mi ispira parecchio.


----------

